# Small piano Waltz



## rubanetti (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello to All, Today i want to show you a small waltz that i compose some years ago for my girlfriend, its not anything complex, very simple and with no tricks. I have publish it because last sunday was my anniversary and want to have a detail with my gf.

In Spanish:

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/07/18/vals-de-la-mariposa/

or in youtube






I hope you enjoy and wait for your comments.


----------

